# Weird Food



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 4, 2008)

So, I was sitting here last night and nothing sounded very good. I decided that I wanted to have some of the french bread I bought at the store and I had some Kosher dill pickles..... so that's what I had for dinner. Pickles and bread.

What is the weirdest food or meal you eat or have eaten?


----------



## Flashy (Dec 4, 2008)

Spaghetti, egg and marmite. People often think its gross until they have tried it.

I also like marmite and egg toasties.

Haven't had either for a while though, but yeh, both nice


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 4, 2008)

Is that like vegamite?

You eat these all together?


----------



## Flashy (Dec 4, 2008)

I thinkk it's similar, but not exactly the same. I know several people who have had marmite sent to them from the UK to see what it is like, lol, so I don't think you have ti over there.

Yeh, we cook the spaghetti in water with marmite in, and then scramble egg with marmite, and mix the spag and the egg together. Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuum.

I used to eat spoonfuls of it. Marmite that is.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah, I just looked it up and it's like a yeast brewing thing.... spread. LOL! 

We eat peanut butter here.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 4, 2008)

lol, we eat PB here too. Marmite is either love it or hate it. You might love it


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 4, 2008)

I think they carry it at WOrld Market. I'll try some if they do and I'll let you know what I Think!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeh do


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 4, 2008)

I love to eat cold spaghetti!

Also, pasta with salad cream.... strange but nice!

I can't think what else weird I eat... Although recently I have had cravings for little gem lettuces. It's my late-evening snack. I put olive oil, some white wine vinegar, sea salt and pepper in a bowl, whisk it, and put whole gem lettuce leaves in and toss them around. YUM!

I guess it's better than eating chocolate lol


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 4, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> lol, we eat PB here too. Marmite is either love it or hate it. You might love it


Lol.... It definately is! I used to love it..... but now I hate it! :?


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 4, 2008)

HEATHENS!! Marmite is revolting, it's vegemite all the way here . 

It's hilarious looking up videos on youtube of American people tasting vegemite for the very first time lol! You need toast with lots of marg and a small bit of vegemite for it to taste good, but they always slather on a half inch thick layer of vegemite and no marg or butter and almost cry from the taste. Vegemite is very intense and has a strong salty sensation in your mouth even though it doesn't actually taste that salty. Marmite has a more sweet taste to me.

Every day I have vegemite on toast for breakfast and Mathew takes vegemite sammies for lunch at work.



I like making sandwiches with bacon and honey, fried eggs with sweet chilli sauce and white rice on them. Nothing that weird really, I think I'm pretty boring when it comes to food.


----------



## MissBinky (Dec 4, 2008)

*Wonders what the world vegemite and marmite are* 

Off to Google...


**Okies, I peeked and it looked scary but I'd love to try both at least once just for kicks At least I have Michelle's warning that butter is required. LOL.**


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 4, 2008)

You wont like them , I'll warn ya now! I think you sort of need to grow up eating it else you think it tastes weird. It's as normal as eating peanut butter here and we go through a large jar of vegemite a week. They both have lots of B vitamins and also folate and stuff like that I think.


----------



## BethM (Dec 4, 2008)

A few weeks ago, asparagus was on sale, so I got a bundle of it. Roasted it under the broiler with a tiny spritz of olive oil, salt, and pepper. Then I ate it with a fried egg on top of it. (I like my fried eggs sunny-side-up, hot but runny.)

Jason doesn't like asparagus, so I ate all of it, that was my whole dinner.  Most of what I eat isn't really *weird,* though I get a lot of strange looks at work when I bring left-over ethnic food for lunch. ("What *is* that??" "Leftover Indian food." "oh.") 

Never tried marmite or vegemite, though I wouldn't be opposed to tasting it.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 4, 2008)

Are you Indian Beth? 

I've not tried Indian food but I know that Goat is popular. When I went to Lexi's friend's house once they were cooking *something* and it didn't smell too great LOL! 

I'm a VERY picky eater....


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 4, 2008)

How can you like Vegemite :shock: GAH it's disgusting! But marmite on the other hand is delicious! The perfect way to make it is LIGHTLY toast multigrain or vogels or white bread when perfect IMMEDIATLY smother it in lots of marge and make sure its melted then get a tinsy bit of marmite and smear it THINLY and unevenly over the toast :biggrin2: 

I eat crumpets and cheese apparently thats weird? BUt its delicious! try it! Im off to have some now lol


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 4, 2008)

Marmite is LOVELY. I'm a lover. It is true the 'Love It or Hate It' thing. We are crazy for the Marmite in my house. It has a permanent place on the bread board.

When we went to Idaho for 3 weeks, we had to take Marmite with us because we couldn't survive without it, and we gave it to my Mums boyfriends family, and they HATED it. They all sat there going 'mmmm' secretly wishing they could spit it out! (The Christmas pudding had the same effect too).

Can you tell I love Marmite?

I don't think I have that many weird meals. I do like what we call 'Bread and It'. Its where at the end of the week you get all the weird stuff out of your fridge that you want to get rid of, and eat it with bread. We usually have cheese, little bowls of left-over meals heated up and basically anything we can find and have it with bread.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 4, 2008)

You people all need to go to the loony bin for liking marmite .

When I was a kid my dad used to say "marmite, but pa wont!" if I ever asked him if he wanted marmite on his sandwiches .


Pennie hasn't had indian food? :shock: You're missing out! Indian food is my favourite, there are heaps of indian specialist stores around here and you can get the yummest curries and rice dishes. I also love other asian foods like spicey thai green curry, num num.


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 4, 2008)

Fran we do the bread and it thing, but we don't call it bread and it though... we have quite an array tonight lol. 
MIchelle vegemite is just vulgar its so :vomit: We have a jar of it as my mum go the wrong one and its sat in our cupboard for 4years! 
Have you really never had indian!? your living a deprived life lol Its so god with naan bread and lamb rogan josh! Have you had chinese? with all the yummy spring rolls and wongtons?


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 4, 2008)

Now the real question is, who is one of those evil, sadistic, vulgar BOVRIL eaters?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 4, 2008)

Eww I just looked it up and it looks rather gross, and people are saying its foul lol I think i'll just stick to good old sanatarium marmite thanks hehe.


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 4, 2008)

My grandma likes that bovril stuff but I still don't know what it is, and oxo cubes, she loves those.


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 4, 2008)

Its gross. Its just weird. I remember once I went for a sleepover at this girl from schools house. Her family were all really weird and annoying, and I was a bit nervous about being around them. Then in the morning they offered me BOVRIL ON TOAST! What were they thinking? All I'm telling you is that I ran.... 

Also, another weird food, my dinner tonight (I wasn't very hungry) was a huge bowl of custard. Mmm. Feel a bit sick now....

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm gonna have toasted english muffins with ham and honey and mustard! Yum!

Bovril does sound gross, I remember singing a song about it when I was a kid, not sure where I got it from though, hmm. Billy-somebody, Scottish sounding guy got the word stuck in my head and I think Ii substituted the "wellies" for "bovril" in the "if you did-nay have ur wellies, where wuld ye be?" thing he sings.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 4, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Are you Indian Beth?
> 
> I've not tried Indian food but I know that Goat is popular. When I went to Lexi's friend's house once they were cooking *something* and it didn't smell too great LOL!
> 
> I'm a VERY picky eater....


Indian food is sooooooo good! My dad makes the best curries ever. EVER! It was a long-time tradition that on Christmas Eve and New Year's Eve we would always sit down as a family to a nice homemade curry lol, although my dad makes them all the time. My dad's not Indian at all by the way, he just loves curry that much! Never cooked goat though.... Normally, chicken, beef or prawns...

I make curry at home myself as well, or there are probably hundreds of Indian restaurants around Bristol! Steve doesn't like it at all though :X He is the most fussy eater you will ever meet....


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 4, 2008)

Steve and I are probably BOTH really picky alike LOL! 

I don't even know what a curry is! LOL!


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 4, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote*


> I don't even know what a curry is! LOL!


:scared:

its.like.my.staple!

I could not live without a good curry....

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 4, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Steve and I are probably BOTH really picky alike LOL!
> 
> I don't even know what a curry is! LOL!


Wiki definition!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curry




Steve, honestly wont eat chicken, fish, lamb, pork unless it's sausages, turkey, etc etc. He'll eat beef and that's pretty much it. He doesn't like lettuce, peppers, stir-fries, curry, rice, stew, he's allergic to mushrooms, mayonnaise and eggs in large quantities..... If I put 'too much' pepper in something he just leaves it, he wont eat anything even vaguely spicy, no chinese food, he says now that he doesn't like roast dinners, or spaghetti bolognase!!!!:X I could go on but the list is endless!! It's my one doubt about him being 'The One' lol..... I dont want my kids to end up that fussy!  :banghead


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 4, 2008)

:shock:



:shock:


Not know what curry is?


:shock:

That's depressing. It's only the most yummy thing ever .


Mathew has food phobias so wont eat pretty much anything, but funnily enough the things he does like are all junk food. He wont touch any meat unless it's bacon or it's on a pizza, wont eat fruit or vegies cooked or raw, pretty much just eats bread and it's really annoying when we go out.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 4, 2008)

Hmm, I might like SOME curry but not much. I like spicy but not like when it makes your teeth sweat.

I won't eat game meat like deer, stuff like that. I also won't eat lamb or goat or duck or.........


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 4, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote*


> I like making sandwiches with bacon and honey, fried eggs with sweet chilli sauce and white rice on them.



So you make sandwiches with bacon, honey, egg, chili sauce and rice on them, or did I read that wrong?

I tried Vegemite once, I'd like to try it again because somehow as I was swallowing the bread it was on, I inhaled a crumb and spent the next 5 minutes bright red and sounding like I was coughing up a lung. My overall impression of the experience was "oh god I'm choking", but BEFORE that, I remember thinking the Vegemite wasn't bad at all. Hopefully I didn't offend the Australians who offered me the taste too much 

I probably eat a lot of weird things together. I love peas and will sometimes have a big bowl of peas for dinner, or peas and rice with salt and pepper. I also on occasion eat Spaghettios cold, straight from the can. Once when we were at Busch Gardens (an amusement park in Virginia), I selected a gigantic pickle and a huge piece of chocolate cake from the restaurant to have for dinner. Got a lot of weird looks and people asking if I was pregnant!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 4, 2008)

Curry doesn't have to mean meat, you can stick curry powder or paste into lots of stuff just to oomph the flavour or colour a bit. It does stain clothes though so if you are a messy eater like me I don't reccomend it. I don't eat meat but I make use of curry powder in soups and rice dishes.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 4, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Curry doesn't have to mean meat, you can stick curry powder or paste into lots of stuff just to oomph the flavour or colour a bit. It does stain clothes though so if you are a messy eater like me I don't reccomend it. I don't eat meat but I make use of curry powder in soups and rice dishes.


I nearly never use curry powder.... I always use fresh spices  My fridge usually has fresh ginger and chillis in it.... my cupboard has turmeric, ground coriander, cumin, chilli powder, garam masala.... plus loads more that I can't think of right now....

Pennie I will find you a nice mild curry recipe that won't 'make your teeth sweat' lol!! 



Edit:

Ok, this isn't really a 'proper' curry, I guess, but I love this recipe, and I make it a lot. It's not Indian lol... but it's not too spicy and it's soooo nice!

http://uktv.co.uk/food/recipe/aid/600495


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 4, 2008)

I was Just meaning it might be easier for Pennie to find powder in the stores.

Aren't you little miss can do everything?! :grumpy: 

*storms off in a jealous fit*


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 4, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I was Just meaning it might be easier for Pennie to find powder in the stores.
> 
> Aren't you little miss can do everything?! :grumpy:
> 
> *storms off in a jealous fit*


Aww I'm so sorry!! I didn't mean to offend!:? I was just saying what I use..... Not that using curry powder is bad at all.... I've never used it, because I guess it's just really easy to find fresh ingredients round here, in a faily big multicultural city, and tbh whenever I try to take shortcuts in the kitchen, I always seem to mess it up somehow so I just stick to the recipe books lol! 


*Edit: faily? I think I made up a word there.... I meant fairly!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 4, 2008)

Haha I know, sorry, just teasing . You're really capable and I am useless so I admire your skills .

I did try and make my own green curry paste once but I got some of the ingrediants up my nose and it was rather painful so I haven't tried since!

Curry powder is an English thing so probably never would taste as good as proper Indian curry stuff or home-made.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 4, 2008)

Ladies, ladies, don't get your undies in a twist! Pennie, here's a recipe I like for potato curry:

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Potato-Curry/Detail.aspx

It would be very easy for a beginner. I think you need to at least double all the spices (except possibly the cayenne, which you may actually want to use less of and add more as necessary) and add some water or broth. If you look in the reviews, you will find my review! What is supposed to be a picture of me is a picture of Tallulah, so it should be easy to find 

I think I'm going to have to make this recipe next week! I'm making Pad Thai tonight.


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 4, 2008)

Pardon me, I don't wear undies, I wear knickers . I was only kidding anyway (as I said).


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 4, 2008)

Hehe, I was kidding too :biggrin2: Jen IM'd me all worried that she'd offended you and I told her that you were just joking around!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 4, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Haha I know, sorry, just teasing . You're really capable and I am useless so I admire your skills .
> 
> I did try and make my own green curry paste once but I got some of the ingrediants up my nose and it was rather painful so I haven't tried since!
> 
> Curry powder is an English thing so probably never would taste as good as proper Indian curry stuff or home-made.


Phew! I was worried there that I'd really upset you! :? My heart can't take that worry lol.... I hate even the thought of upsetting anyone, I'm sorry!

Did you use green chilli in the curry past recipe? It BURNS when it gets on your skin... I've had it up my nose too lol... not pleasant! For chilli burns, fresh lemon works a treat, and rub your hands with olive oil then rinse and it removes all of the lingering chilli 'burn stuff'  I found it randomly on the internet once whilst my nose was burning.... Yes I put a slice of lemon on my nose lol :biggrin2:


Shiloh your potato curry recipe looks great! My dad has loads of lentil curry recipes.... I must admit I've never really fancied them enough to cook them myself but they are nice to eat! I might have to try that sometime...


----------



## BethM (Dec 4, 2008)

*No, I'm not Indian. I'm just a white girl from Kansas. 
My husband (who is half chinese) and I tend to get 'ethnic' food when we go out to eat. Indian, Thai, Chinese, Japanese, Greek, Middle Eastern, Cajun..... There is so much good food around the world. I just think it's funny, since the most ethnic thing people I work with eat is spaghetti. Don't get me wrong, I love spaghetti. I just get weird stares if I've got a samosa or some ettouffe or biryani in my lunch and no one knows what it is. A really good (and affordable) Indian restaurant just opened here, so I guess I just picked Indian 'cause I want to go eat there!

I loooove curry. I love Indian curry, and I love Thai curry. Thai curry is really easy to make at home, too, I just get the curry paste (I prefer red) and then I can use as little or as much as I want to adjust the spiciness. Though I do like super spicy food, so I usually use a lot. 

I'm really trying to reduce the amount of meat I eat, to just two meals a week or so. Both Indian and Thai cuisines have lots of vegetarian options that taste just as good as stuff with meat in it. Not a fan of goat, though.




Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Are you Indian Beth?
> 
> I've not tried Indian food but I know that Goat is popular. When I went to Lexi's friend's house once they were cooking *something* and it didn't smell too great LOL!
> 
> I'm a VERY picky eater....


----------



## Michaela (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok I know we are past it now but marmite oh.my.god. ewwwwwwwwww! :yuck Revolting! 

Aww I don't really eat weird foods.. I am too fussy I don't even like potatoes or vegetables. No curry Pennie!?! :shock: Wow, we eat curry a lot. Not that I can cook, going to die when I go to university, what will I eat?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 4, 2008)

Bo B Bunny* wrote: *


> I also won't eat lamb or goat or duck or.........


I'll have curry once in awhile. But anything hot or spicy, I'll turn down. I am a very _mild_ person. 

This is what I had last week.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 4, 2008)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Bo B Bunny* wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I also won't eat lamb or goat or duck or.........
> ...



Wow that looks good! What are those dishes Stan?

I'm eating little gem lettuces for the second time this evening! Steve now calls them 'little Jen's'


----------



## BethM (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh, another thing that most people I know think is weird, I make my own yogurt. It's super easy, and less expensive than buying the stuff at the store. Also, no preservatives or additives! (And I have re-useable containers, and I get the milk in the glass bottle, so there's no waste.) I usually make it plain or vanilla (no sugar) and then eat it with a teaspoon of honey and about a quarter cup of Grape Nuts cereal mixed in. My morning isn't complete without it.

Not really a weird food, but people think I'm nuts that I make it myself.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 4, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Wow that looks good! What are those dishes Stan?








First was the appetizer, with spring rolls, quail eggs, and meats.








Here is stuffed crab claws.








Seafood dish with shrimp, and scallops.








Crab.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 4, 2008)

The weirdest thing I've eaten was a frog leg. But, it was delicious! lol. Tasted just like everyone tells you it tastes like : CHICKEN! I would definitley eat it again. I've also had baked potatoes with Ranch. That was a new one, but good as well. 

Emily


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 4, 2008)

I can't eat fish of any form - bad allergy to it. Shellfish is the worst.

Stan, that dish in the way back of the first pic is scary... is that a fish face I see? 

Those recipes call for turmic or something like that? It says it's sort of like ginger? I hate ginger LOL!

Am I sounding like Steve?

I loveeeeeeeee veggie fried rice! THAT I could eat! 

The potato and chicken thing do sound kinda good but the chicken looks scary to me Jen....... 

I'm a country girl. Steak, taters, steamed veggies.........


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 4, 2008)

Your not wierd for making your own yoghurt , I do! That really thick greek one mmmmmmmmmmmm its so good with w lil bit of passionfruit pulp or brown sugar *drools lol.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 4, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Stan, that dish in the way back of the first pic is scary... is that a fish face I see?


Yes... I thought about you when I was taking the picture, thats why I put the fish in the back of the shot.


----------



## BethM (Dec 4, 2008)

> PepnFluff wrote: Your not wierd for making your own yoghurt , I do! That really thick greek one mmmmmmmmmmmm its so good with w lil bit of passionfruit pulp or brown sugar *drools lol.




I make mine thick, too! I wish passionfruit was more affordable here, I see them for $3 each! I will have to try it with brown sugar. (I also sometimes drain it out and make yogurt cheese. Yum!)


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 4, 2008)

BethM wrote:


> > PepnFluff wrote: Your not wierd for making your own yoghurt , I do! That really thick greek one mmmmmmmmmmmm its so good with w lil bit of passionfruit pulp or brown sugar *drools lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$3.00 each!!!!:shock: thats ridiculous! theyre expensive here but thats just henious! when I said passionfruit pulp I was meaning the stuff that comes in the little jars and its quite sweet....Yoghurt cheese? do you just drain it through muslin? then leave it?


----------



## BethM (Dec 4, 2008)

I have seen recipes that call for passion fruit pulp, but I have never been able to find it in jars at any store here. (I've read that it can be found frozen, too, but I can't find that, either.) I bet I could get it if I lived in a bigger city.

I have a yogurt cheese maker, a container with a lid and a really find mesh sieve that fits in. I've also made it with a strainer, put a coffee filter in, and set that on a bowl to catch the liquid. Fine muslin should work, too. Just put the the yogurt in the filter, and wait a day or two. The stuff left in the filter or sieve is super thick. Mine always ends up just like cream cheese, same texture and a similar flavor, but it's got less calories/fat. It's great for cooking (cheesecake!) and for mixing stuff in to make dips or spreads. And if you use your own homemade yogurt, you know what is in it! 
I've read that you can use the liquid whey part that drains out for cooking with, but I never had.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 5, 2008)

Stan, that pic is absolutely killing me!
Did you make all that yourself?
Can you send me leftovers???

Seriously, that looks fantastic. I recognize some of the names... have an extensive cookbook collection with a heckuv a lot of traditional and contemporary cuisine, but Nate won't eat what I make... 
Wanna send me some recipes?

Here's some more good recipes for people just starting with ethnic cuisine, and live in small places like me: 
http://recipes.chatelaine.com/recipe2/article.jsp?recipeId=10169
http://recipes.chatelaine.com/recipe2/article.jsp?recipeId=1164 <-- love that one
http://recipes.chatelaine.com/recipe2/article.jsp?recipeId=620 <-- also love!

Try them out... Chatelaine has a very good recipe search engine, and most of the food I've made from the magazine/site has been excellent, affordable, with easy-to find ingredients!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 5, 2008)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Stan, that dish in the way back of the first pic is scary... is that a fish face I see?
> ...



:shock:

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!

I'm not good on things like..... fish face! :faint:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 5, 2008)

Pennie, I don't think turmeric tastes like ginger at all! I think of it as being a fairly mild spice, it's actually used to color a lot of other foods. A lot of cereals like Crispix have turmeric as an ingredient.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll have to get brave and try one of those then LOL!


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 5, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Hmm, I might like SOME curry but not much. I like spicy but not like when it makes your teeth sweat.
> 
> I won't eat game meat like deer, stuff like that. I also won't eat lamb or goat or duck or.........


You'd probably like a korma. It has a nice bit of spice but its really creamy. I can't stand it, its too bland for me but others love it!

I prefer Chicken tikka masala, with lots of naan and pilau rice!

I still can't get over the fact you won't eat lamb. Its amazing! Never tried goat, but duck.... oh my god... duck pancakes with plum sauce and shredded cucumber...









Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 5, 2008)

Lamb isn't as popular here in the states. It's eaten and available but not nearly as much as beef and pork and chicken.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 5, 2008)

My roommate's dad eats Marmite. I tried it once when we were living with them and I almost threw up on their cat! It was an insta-gag-reflex! lol

Here are some foods that are considered "odd", well, to some... This is the list that I LIKE!
- Elk
- Bison
- Frog Legs (meh, they're OK)
- Sushi 
- "Cannibal Sandwiches" = raw ground round beef, salt, lettuce, rye bread
- Smoked fish (a lot of people are freaked out by those...)
- Squid in almost any form
- Barbequed eel
- Kangaroo sausage
- Venison (neck roast or tenderloins are DELICIOUS!)

Others I have tried:
- Head Cheese (look it up if you have to lol)
- Blood & Tongue loaf
- Pickle/Pimento loaf
- Fish roe
- Liver sausage (bleh!)

Those are the only "meats" that I can think of. I don't think of other foods as "odd" in comparison to some of the crazy meats. My parents both grew up in the 50's/60's in Milwaukee (in the German parts), and they have some gross foods there. We were shopping in the grocery store a month or two back, and Will saw ham hocks in the meat section. He almost threw up in the meat bunker! I grew up seeing these things, so seeing a giant cow's tongue in a meat package next to the delicious steaks doesn't phase me. I'm just gross, maybe? 

EDIT: Two meats that I will not eat are lamb or veal. I pretend that there is no lamb in gyro sandwiches, though, and I eat those RARELY. I can't eat veal because it's tortured baby cow


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 5, 2008)

YUCK! you eat yucky! LOL!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 5, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Now the real question is, who is one of those evil, sadistic, vulgar BOVRIL eaters?
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


*waves hand in the air* me! 

Nutmeg on chips was the weirdest I ate I think, I don't recommend it. 
My brother ate tomato ketchup on marshmallows when we went camping, ugh *pukes*


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> YUCK! you eat yucky! LOL!


Was that aimed at me? lol I normally cook normal food. I just like to have those items once in awhile lol Most of the time here, it's either Italian or Mexican food. I throw some Korean in there (my ONE recipe) or I just make it up as I go. Lots of marinated meats and boxed-pasta-side-dishes here! lol


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 5, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Lamb isn't as popular here in the states. It's eaten and available but not nearly as much as beef and pork and chicken.


Lamb is popular here, but in our area it would cost about Â£20 to get lamb suitable enough for 4 people.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 5, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote:*


> I can't eat veal because it's tortured baby cow


I find alot of people around here eat it, and they make some very good points I guess (some hunter said to me "The veal is a by-product! It no been hurt long! Momma is hurt longer! Baby cow (he pronounced it "ciaouww!") put out of misery quick!" and strolled off :? I think he was Finnish by his accent) and to be honest (and no offence and all!) but I think its kinda weird people will eat a full grown cow, but not a baby since the reason the baby cow is killed BECAUSE that person eats a full grown cow. Its like a delicacy around here because its so expensive!


----------



## BethM (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't eat veal, either. For me it's more an issue that many veal calves are cooped up for their entire short life. Lack of movement helps keep the meat fatty and tender. Whereas at least a full grown cow has had a chance to move around and be with a herd.
When I can get it, I will choose grass-fed beef over feedlot beef. Pastured cows get to roam and graze, which is more natural than hanging around a trough of corn all day. Also, corn makes them sick, so they get lots of antibiotics that grass-fed cows don't need. 
*


Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote:*
> 
> 
> > I can't eat veal because it's tortured baby cow
> ...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 5, 2008)

Being from Wisconsin, I've seen my share of dairy/cow farms. All the veal calves are chained down for the most part. They at least have a chain collar and tether that prevents them from walking around. They can stand, take a step or two, and lay back down. It's so sad 

Older cows at least get to walk around (in my happy little mind). I've seen dairy farms mostly, but the cattle got to go out to pasture. I know that's not how they treat meat cows, but I don't think about that. 

I have a worse time dealing with pig slaughter. I try not to think about it.


----------



## BethM (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm very picky about what meat I will eat. 

Beef: steak, lean ground, roast, or brisket
Chicken/Turkey: skinless white meat only
Pork: bacon only
Fish: nothing with the head still on it

I just don't like any other cuts. I am finding it pretty easy to cut meat out of my diet, since I like most veggies and I love pasta, rice, beans. I always ate more of those than meat, anyway. 
I don't think I will give up meat completely, since I can't find a good hot and sour soup without chicken, and I just love a good slow-cooked brisket in beer with garlic mashed potatoes. Yum.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 5, 2008)

I only get certain cuts of meat as well.

Beef = ground round, sirloin, rump roast, tenderloin
Pork = chops and bacon
Chicken = breasts (boneless/skinless) or ground occasionally
Fish = fillets, my dad fishes every weekend, so I can get whatever I want, pretty much
Lamb = nada

Will LOVES meat... That sounds wrong. But, I can't cut it out of his diet because his family ate so much meat... I only make enough meat for two servings. One cut should be about the size of my palm. Also, he eats yellow mustard on steaks 

Oh, here's a weird food preference. I like to eat frozen pizza rolls. Doesn't sound odd? I like them fresh out of the freezer lol (No cooking!)


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 5, 2008)

Growing up in northern Michigan we just didn't have access to anything "weird". The stores carried your basic meat and potatoes... and I mean basic! Chicken, beef and pork. If you wanted something different you hunted for deer or ducks. The grocery stores didn't even carry stuff like whole garlic, avacadoes, hot peppers, artichokes, etc. But, I do occasionally remember seing stuff like tongue, pickled herrings, etc. Anythingthe Germans or Scandanavians would eat around the holidays especially. Unfortunately, I must not be a good German or Scandanavian because I hate pickled herring and tongue. 

My dad would make sandwiches with peanut butter, jelly or jam, cheese (yellow american processed stuff), saltine crackers and mayonaise on white bread and call it a "special". I actually eat these too occasionally when the mood strikes. I guess that's a bit weird. We also would cook white rice and add milk and sugar to it and have that for dinner sometimes. Yum.

I also love Indian, Chinese, Thai and almost anything but can't eat shelffish.


> Oh, here's a weird food preference. I like to eat frozen pizza rolls. Doesn't sound odd? I like them fresh out of the freezer lol (No cooking!)


That reminds me of my husband - he will eat spaghetti-O's right out of the can - no cooking. Yuck! I can't even eat those canned spaghetti things cooked.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hehe, I like cold Spaghetti-O's too!

Will is from Michigan, too. He was born in Flint, but raised around St. Clair Shores, Mount Clemens, Clinton Township, Fraser, etc. 

We're driving there this month! -_- 8-hour car ride, here I come!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 5, 2008)

Frozen pizza rolls? I had then when I was teething to shut me up 
I also like frozen Mars bars straight out of the freezer.


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 5, 2008)

> Will is from Michigan, too. He was born in Flint, but raised around St. Clair Shores, Mount Clemens, Clinton Township, Fraser, etc.
> 
> We're driving there this month! -_- 8-hour car ride, here I come!


My husband grew up in Mt. Clemens. And now we live near Flint and he works in Flint. We occasionally drive to Madison, WI to see his cousin and if you hit Chicago traffic right, it's 8 hours but if you hit it wrong - it could be 10! Yuck. I hope the weather is good for your drive. 

I'll have to let him know that he's not the only one who eats cold spaghetti-O's too. Ewwwww!http://www. Now frozen Mars bars I can do!:biggrin2: Or frozen Twix bars too!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 5, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > YUCK! you eat yucky! LOL!
> ...



Sorry.

YUCK! you eat yucky, sometimes!


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 5, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *Pet_Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> ...




That reminded me of a video I saw once... I have never thought sushi sounded appetizing, but after I saw this video ( I think it was on Country Fried?) I WILL NEVER touch the stuff. The video was of this group of college age friends eating at an authentic Chinese? Japanese? restaraunt. One girl ordered some sushi dish. When it came, she kept talking for a moment--and then jumped away from the table screaming! She had looked down just before she stuck her fork in the fish--and saw that _it was still breathing!!_ It even flopped a couple of times after that! Noo sir, me no eat anything that is still breathing. 

Oh, and my weiredst meal story: I once ate sausage pizza, sweet pickles, ( the little tiny midget ones) and eggnog to drink. That was while I was pregnant though, does it still count?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 5, 2008)

LOL What a combination! 

I would have died with the fish thing!


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 5, 2008)

> Oh, and my weiredst meal story: I once ate sausage pizza, sweet pickles, ( the little tiny midget ones) and eggnog to drink. That was while I was pregnant though, does it still count?


Oh my. What a combo that is! :biggrin2: I don't recall having any weird pregnancy cravings but I do remember eating ALOT of eggs. One week I ate 13 eggs in a 4 day period.


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 5, 2008)

*kirst3buns wrote: *


> > Oh, and my weiredst meal story: I once ate sausage pizza, sweet pickles, ( the little tiny midget ones) and eggnog to drink. That was while I was pregnant though, does it still count?
> 
> 
> Oh my. What a combo that is! :biggrin2: I don't recall having any weird pregnancy cravings but I do remember eating ALOT of eggs. One week I ate 13 eggs in a 4 day period.


I didn't have a lot of cravings with my youngest, but when I was pregnant with my twins...! That's when I had the pizza, pickles and eggnog. ONe of my standbys was chocolate milk and watermelon. And since this wasabout February/March, it drove Hubby crazy trying to find watermelon in the stores! LOL


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 5, 2008)

> That reminded me of a video I saw once... I have never thought sushi sounded appetizing, but after I saw this video ( I think it was on Country Fried?) I WILL NEVER touch the stuff. The video was of this group of college age friends eating at an authentic Chinese? Japanese? restaraunt. One girl ordered some sushi dish. When it came, she kept talking for a moment--and then jumped away from the table screaming! She had looked down just before she stuck her fork in the fish--and saw that _it was still breathing!!_ It even flopped a couple of times after that! Noo sir, me no eat anything that is still breathing.
> 
> Oh, and my weiredst meal story: I once ate sausage pizza, sweet pickles, ( the little tiny midget ones) and eggnog to drink. That was while I was pregnant though, does it still count?


That had to have been someone playing a practical joke. I've never seen live sushi. I looooove sushi! One of my favorite things to eat. In fact, we're going out tomorrow night for some.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 5, 2008)

I've never ever tried sushi, but it's top of my list of things I want to try! I figure if I'm going to eat it, I want to do it properly to give myself the best chance of liking it lol  So I still wait for my perfect sushi oppurunity!

As a complete side note, my best friend has a phobia of marshmallows lol. Like, completely terrified! We went camping once, and me and our other friend toasted marshmallows on the fire, and she had to stand far away. The next morning, I thought it would a great idea to chase her with them LOL!! She hid in my car, and I tried to get in through the boot (which was already open), but got stuck on the parcel shelf. There is actually a picture of me stuck on the parcel shelf of my car, brandishing a bag of marshmallows! My boot never worked the same after that lol.... Anyway, her birthday was yesterday, and she rang me up 2 nights before to say she had opened up a present early and it turned out to be a chocolate fondue set, with.... you've guessed it.... a HUGE bag of marshmallows!! She made her boyfriend finish unwrapping them and throw them in the bin lol. I was hysterical when she told me!

And I know I'm rambling now, but another story... Me and some of my mates went to Alton Towers, which is a big theme park over here. Me and my mallow-phobic friend got on the pirate ship ride, with our 2 other friends watching. It was so surreal and random that there happened to be a bag of marshmallows strewn ALL OVER the ride!! They were on the floor, on the seats next to us, EVERYWHERE. My poor friend was clinging onto me in fear, whilst all I could do was shout 'THERE ARE MARSHMALLOWS ON THE RIDE!!!!' to our friends lol. The funnies thing was that afterwards, she called her boyfriend of the time to tell him of the 'traumas' that she'd been through, and his response was 'OMG! Are you ok??' That was me, completely hysterical for the rest of the day!!!

Sorry for all that..... But it just cracks me up whenever I think of it lol! :biggrin2:


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 5, 2008)

I grew up on some pretty unusual stuff. Nothing gross per se, but my parents were huge on health food.. we got health shakes with goat milk and blue green algae with our breakfasts except on weekends when we got pancakes with bacon and good grub. LOL.. those were so gross. I hate goat milk. But most health food I don't mind.

I won't ever eat:
- Partially developed asian eggs, sick!
- Durian fruit: a stinky asian melon type fruit that smells like truly putrid cheese. Haha, no thanks!! They sell these at our local asian market and I always stare at them! Lol.
- 100 year old eggs
- Salmon roe
- Quinoa (grew up on it and it tastes like dirt, lol)
- Vegan fermented tofu (they add bacteria to the tofu and then let it "age" so it like eating rotten tofu.. Mmmm.) I tried it once and threw up.. lol. That stuff is STANKY!
- Spam or any canned meat, never!!!
- Pre-packaged, processed American food.. unless it is chips, candy, ice cream, or pizza and rarely.
- Canned pasta
- Fat free things that should normally contain fat. Like fat-free milk or yogurt, ick.
- Tuna noodle casseroles.. *runs!!*
- Mutton - hear it is nasty from people who have eaten it
- Pork Rinds
- Tongue
- Inuit food like whale blubber soup. Ewww! Lol.
- Shark fin soup aka: gelatinous gooey muck.


I love Taramusalata, greek cod roe pate... that's pretty weird I guess. I love Octopus. I love really firey HOT food! I've eaten every kind of grain and spice you can find. I eat bread and muffins that are made using only finely ground nuts for flour, that's pretty weird. It's yummy :biggrin2:. 

Fav weird combo: plain corn bread with PB & J. Hehehe.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 5, 2008)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Pet_Bunny wrote: *
> ...




LMAO!!


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 5, 2008)

Weirdest food I've ever eaten?.....

.....Chinese food.


It scares me and looks weird. I also won't eat salads with weird things in it....like seeds and fruits....ewww!

I'm picky and scared of weird looking food.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 5, 2008)

I can't stand salads with fruits and seeds on top either, ick. Or super sweet dressing.

I tried quail eggs when I was young, they're gross. Canned eggs and me don't mix! Pfft.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 5, 2008)

Amy, what kind of Chinese food have you had? Reading your post made me want Chinese food for dinner, I love Chinese  Someday I will go to China and eat real Chinese food! I used to be pretty picky, but when I went to Austria for a year when I was 15, I didn't want to offend anyone so tried anything I was offered. Liver balls, liverwurst, cold fish still with it's bones and skin plus raw onions, lots more... I came home no longer picky at all and my mother rejoiced. I like pretty much everything now, except raw onions, papaya (which always tastes like it's gone bad, I try it at every opportunity and always think that), some meats (I'm still pretty picky about meat) and some cheeses/dairy products.

Earlier I had a bowl of mashed potatoes for lunch, does that count as weird?


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 5, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Amy, what kind of Chinese food have you had?


I don't know what things are called, haha!

The only Chinese I will eat if Ryan wants it for dinner is some egg rolls or pot sticker thingies. I hate soy sauce, *puke*.


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 6, 2008)

Creton, with mustard on toast.

I'm pretty sure no one outside of Ottawa (maybe Quebec) knows what it is.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 6, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Amy, what kind of Chinese food have you had? Reading your post made me want Chinese food for dinner, I love Chinese  Someday I will go to China and eat real Chinese food! I used to be pretty picky, but when I went to Austria for a year when I was 15, I didn't want to offend anyone so tried anything I was offered. Liver balls, liverwurst, cold fish still with it's bones and skin plus raw onions, lots more... I came home no longer picky at all and my mother rejoiced. I like pretty much everything now, except raw onions, papaya (which always tastes like it's gone bad, I try it at every opportunity and always think that), some meats (I'm still pretty picky about meat) and some cheeses/dairy products.
> 
> Earlier I had a bowl of mashed potatoes for lunch, does that count as weird?



I'd definitely bring a translator with you!! A close friend of my bf's lived there for 1 year and said they served some truly weird things like fried worms, bugs, scrubs, etc. And everyone on his crew constantly told their translators, "No weird food! No weird food!" LOL.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> Creton, with mustard on toast.
> 
> I'm pretty sure no one outside of Ottawa (maybe Quebec) knows what it is.




Pork meat pate with onions, salt/pepper, and cinnamon? Wow, that sounds unusual. Is it any good? It's sounds a bit weird .


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Things I will never try: Poutine, Hasenpfeffer, squirrel, SPAM, or any animal that I would consider a pet. Those are the only foods that come to mind...

Foods that I have eaten and dare not eat again: Cabbage, sour kraut, beef stroganoff, my grandma's nasty casserole, beer, AND... that's all I can think of!

I was all excited yesterday, my dad actually called me up and asked if I wanted a deer neck! Yay! Delicious! 

My parents grew up on the "German" side of Milwaukee, so they've eaten some odd things. They still will make cabbage with brats and potatoes, or sour kraut and some ungodly kind of meat. I used to know when dinner was going to suck as a kid... I could smell it all the way at the school bus stop. Bleh! Some of their odd foods include snapping turtle soup, tongue, liver, head cheese, bear (my mom's childhood neighbor was Native American and brought all these weird animals home), moose, carp, and probably a lot more. lol I know for a fact that my aunt has eaten a guinea pig when she was in Peru. She had those as pets when she was younger (she's now a vegetarian). :?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 6, 2008)

*Raspberry82 wrote: *


> *SnowyShiloh wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Amy, what kind of Chinese food have you had? Reading your post made me want Chinese food for dinner, I love Chinese  Someday I will go to China and eat real Chinese food! I used to be pretty picky, but when I went to Austria for a year when I was 15, I didn't want to offend anyone so tried anything I was offered. Liver balls, liverwurst, cold fish still with it's bones and skin plus raw onions, lots more... I came home no longer picky at all and my mother rejoiced. I like pretty much everything now, except raw onions, papaya (which always tastes like it's gone bad, I try it at every opportunity and always think that), some meats (I'm still pretty picky about meat) and some cheeses/dairy products.
> ...


I think you're thinking of Australia... I was in Austria and never heard of people eating bugs on purpose there! Austria, ya know, the turkey leg shaped German speaking country in Western Europe that borders Germany, Switzerland, Liechtenstein, Italy, Hungary, the Czech Republic, Slovenia and Slovakia.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 6, 2008)

My favorite Chinese food is crab rangoon lol It's awesome in sweet & sour sauce! *Does anyone have a recipe for the good, red-colored kind of sweet & sour sauce? *Some places around here have the yellow goo, and that's just never as good. The red stuff at some places has no chunks of anything in it. I think they must strain it 

Oh! I thought of another gross one that one of my parents has tried: duck blood soup *puking sounds*


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 6, 2008)

Has anyone tried Rocky Mountain oysters? They're actually very tasty when prepared correctly. I've had them breaded and fried.


----------



## BethM (Dec 6, 2008)

When I was in Hawaii, I ate a lot of Spam musubi. It's a thin (1/4") slice of spam that's been fried in some sort of sauce (some places use soy, some teriyaki), then put on top of a giant rice ball and wrapped with a strip of nori around the middle. It looks like a giant sushi, but with spam on top instead of fish, and they're eaten warm. It is actually........good. I think it is the *only* way I will eat spam, but I really like those musubi. 
Jason and I had one each for breakfast every day we were there (with some juice), we just picked them up in the convenience store in our hotel and walked across the street to the beach to eat them. 
I brought back 5 cans of Hot and Spicy Spam, since it isn't usually sold on the mainland, to make my own. I have a feeling I will be reminded of lovely mornings on the beach when I eat them.

We had chinese food for dinner. I was feeling under the weather all day yesterday, and a big bowl of hot&sour soup with an egg roll was just what I needed. I used to be afraid of the weird mushrooms in there, but they are yummy. I don't like the sweet and sour sauce, though, I think it is icky. 

I didn't chime in during the sushi part, but sushi is THE BEST. Had it last weekend. They had a new thing on the train that was a mushroom cap stuffed with some tuna salad and briefly warmed. They also had a roll with tuna, avocado, and mango, with the eel sauce on top, which they usually only have in the summer so I was SO happy!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Smoked salmon sushi is the best.  That and yellowtail with scallions and cream cheese ^_^ I tend to make California rolls when I am bored (fake crab and such). Delicious!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 6, 2008)

*Passion Fruit...Parcha! We have it in Puerto Rico! I had several trees in my yard! LOVE IT!*

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> BethM wrote:
> 
> 
> > > PepnFluff wrote: Your not wierd for making your own yoghurt , I do! That really thick greek one mmmmmmmmmmmm its so good with w lil bit of passionfruit pulp or brown sugar *drools lol.
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 6, 2008)

I could have family ship it here if I tried.


----------



## MissBinky (Dec 6, 2008)

Awww food. I love food. I love tryin new foods and the only things I really have a problem with is anything that would be alive. Yet, I'd still try an oyster just because I love seafood so much. Other than that, I don't do so well with anything dairy so I don't have much of a chance with cheese and stuff. The worst thing I have ever tried is blue cheese. That's just ghastly. :?It's Mario's favorite. :?

Anyway, when I went to Greece, I got to try some real food from the sea. :biggrin2:I basically love anything from the sea so it's all good. I loved it. I really miss that about Greece. Bo, you might not want to look 

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t128/DaFrenchFry/Greece/n893325433_3873462_1420.jpg

Scary closeup, my first time eating such a big fish... I felt so silly taking so many pics. Lol.

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t128/DaFrenchFry/Greece/n893325433_3873460_796.jpg

More fish... 

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t128/DaFrenchFry/Greece/n893325433_3873717_222.jpg

This is really fresh. My mil showed me how to clean them :biggrin2:

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t128/DaFrenchFry/Greece/n893325433_3873722_2023.jpg

And my personal favorite:

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t128/DaFrenchFry/Greece/n893325433_3873732_5683.jpg

So basically, these aren't weird at all. But what was a little strange for me was when my mil fried some fish and basically told me that you simply eat the whole thing, yes, head bones, etc. I couldn't bring myself to eat the head (I might eventually) but the tail was the best part. It was a little weird eating the bones but the fish is small enough so it's not a problem as long as the fish are hot enough


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 6, 2008)

gentle giants wrote:


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Pet_Bunny wrote: *
> ...


Actually, this is quite a popular thing to happen!
Some sea food places will even cut the side off of a fish to use in a sushi dish and put the fish back into the water to serve another meal. Its fine if all organs are intact .


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Raspberry82 wrote: *


> *Brandy456 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Creton, with mustard on toast.
> ...



Uhm , Yeah, but we get it with no onions..

but yeah it's pork meat.

Its actually VERY good, I love it. 

Sounds gross but Its super good.


It's actually thiker then it sounds.. it's a paste .. but thick.


----------



## BethM (Dec 6, 2008)

Do deep-fried pickles count as "weird"?

'Cause I love deep fried pickles. There's only one place I can get them around here, and I get lots of weird looks whenever I mention eating them.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 6, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> *Raspberry82 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *SnowyShiloh wrote: *
> ...



LOL. Sorry, I guess that was confusing . I was referring to CHINA, since amy brought up chinese and people were asking about chinese. They definitely eat worms and truly weird things in northern China.

European food is great, I lived there for a time. Minus pickled herring and liverwurst and tongue among others, gag. My norweigan relatives loved that stuff. My german/russian relatives love their sauerkraut with kilbasa, I love real sauerkraut.. the stuff in the stores suck.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 6, 2008)

*BethM wrote: *


> Do deep-fried pickles count as "weird"?
> 
> 'Cause I love deep fried pickles. There's only one place I can get them around here, and I get lots of weird looks whenever I mention eating them.



I didn't even know you could get deep fried pickles, lol. That's crazy. Do they batter them and then deep fry them? I don't know if I'd like hot fried pickles, do they get really mooshy?


----------



## BethM (Dec 6, 2008)

> > Raspberry82 wrote: I didn't even know you could get deep fried pickles, lol. That's crazy. Do they batter them and then deep fry them? I don't know if I'd like hot fried pickles, do they get really mooshy?



Yeah, the pickles are battered and then they're just fried long enough so the batter gets brown and crispy. They pickles get hot but are still pretty crisp. The place I can get them uses spears, though at one time Sonic had "pickle-o's" and they used slices. I like the spears better, and they're served with a ranch-like dip. Just like a pickle, but better. 

I think it's a Southern thing, The first time I had them was in Memphis, and now I get them at a Cajun restaurant. Yummy.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll have to remember that the next time I go to the midwest or south! Sounds awesomely evil :biggrin2:. I'm a pickle addict.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 6, 2008)

MissBinky - you're a crazy woman! ew

The live Sushi returned to the tank.... is disgusting! 

Deep Fried Pickles sound good! I love deep fried onions, brocolli and cauliflower!! Dip it in ranch dip! YUMMY!


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah, I think you can batter and deep fry just about anything and its good! Lol.

I forgot until reading kherrmann3's post that I have had snapping turtle soup and squirrel too. The turtle soup was good but I don't ever need to eat squirrel again. My dad made me - yuck. 

I was also talking about this with my husband and he reminded me of some of the tapas we had inMadrid, Spain. My "friend" ordered a bunchfor us totry and one was bull testicals. Of course, she didn't translate until after we tried them. That's what I get for taking French instead of Spanish in school.:vomit:


----------



## RexyRex (Dec 6, 2008)

Yum.....fried pickles with ranch *drooling* I LOVE them!!

The weirdest thing I've ever eaten is cow tongue :yuck. I was about 7-8 yrs old and my dad brings home a piece of meat in a green tupperware container. He asked me if I wanted to try it. I asked him what it was and all he would tell me was "just try it Scooter!" I finally did.....and it was delicious, until he told me what it was. Even now I won't eat anything from him until he tells me what it is.

I also like cracklins, greens, grits and livermush. Can you tell what part of the USA I come from 

Patti - I've had Rocky Mountain Oysters. I thought that they were too chewy, maybe they weren't cooked right.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok, what kind of pickles? Dill slices? or what? I want to try this LOL! I am a pickle freak!


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 7, 2008)

Ooo.. You mean fresh Sardines that your mil ate whole? Fresh sardines with butter, lemon, garlic are seriously yum. The bones basically desintigrate when cooked.

What are cracklins? <3 southern grits and greens

I hear Rocky Mountain Oysters are really chewy and erm.. strong tasting. A rancher lady aquaintence once saved all the "branding oysters" from the day to try them out for real and let her kids try them via a recipe she dug up. Totally grossed the heck out of me, haha. But they certainly were fresh!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 7, 2008)

In Wisconsin, people deep-fry almost anything. I've had a few people say that the items are odd, but since I've lived here my whole life, they seem normal. Just because I see them all the time, that doesn't mean I eat them! lol Deep fried cheese curds are the best (common elsewhere), but does anyone have deep-fried Twinkies or Snickers bars? I know they sell them up near the Wisconsin Dells. Bleh. 

I can almost imagine the thought behind the Snickers...

"How can we take this calorie-bomb with cream-filling and make it ten times WORSE for you?"

It's a wonder that Wisconsin is only the 26th most-obese state in 2008  http://calorielab.com/news/2008/07/02/fattest-states-2008/


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 7, 2008)

Deep Fried Oreos are awesome! but it's something we only do at the State fair once a year and we all just take one each. Too pricey and too fattening! I don't think I'd like the candybars but they sell them. They also have deep fried Pepsi. 

I haven't had the deep fried cheese curds but we have a resturant that deep fries mozz chunks in beer batter. They are way better than mozz sticks at most places. YUMMY!

Now, I'm hungry.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> They also have deep fried Pepsi.


Please tell me you're joking...


----------



## MissBinky (Dec 7, 2008)

*Raspberry82 wrote: *


> Ooo.. You mean fresh Sardines that your mil ate whole? Fresh sardines with butter, lemon, garlic are seriously yum. The bones basically desintigrate when cooked.



Nope, they weren't sardines but i don't remember the name cause they were telling me the greek names. Lol 

Lol @ Bo. I'm not so so crazy


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 7, 2008)

*Nope. They make a dough with pepsi syrup and then dip it in batter and deep fry it. *

*I looked for a picture and found a video...... funny thing - it's from our state fair LOL! I saw the building behind this guy and was like WOW! that's the Pepsi Colosium! *



kherrmann3 wrote: [/b]



> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > They also have deep fried Pepsi.
> ...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 7, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTAOBQmFdNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTAOBQmFdNk[/ame]



It doesn't want me to post a link for some reason


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 7, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Hehe, I was kidding too :biggrin2: Jen IM'd me all worried that she'd offended you and I told her that you were just joking around!


What!? I'm so sorry :shock:, I was being jokey. 

Jen, nothing you could say would offend me, you're far too nice and polite , I was trying to make you laugh but looks like I offended you instead.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 7, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> *SnowyShiloh wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Hehe, I was kidding too :biggrin2: Jen IM'd me all worried that she'd offended you and I told her that you were just joking around!
> ...


No way did you offend me!! :hug:



Pennie, I cann't believe deep-fried Pepsi!!!! That is just crazy!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah, I hope I haven't offended anyone...... I am just a picky eater and fish gross me out like that! LOL! 

I've heard the deep fried Pepsi is actually good...... but the oreos ..... YUM!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 7, 2008)

Haha......my husband and I often joke that at the fair you can get anything imaginable fried on a stick!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 7, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I've heard the deep fried Pepsi is actually good......


Deep fried Coke here. 

I took a look at it and said "No Thanks."


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 7, 2008)

It actually sounds quite nice! I think I'd try that.... although I wouldn't try any of the other fried stuff :?


I don't know if you'd call this weird or not but I just had one of my favourite meals tonight- cauliflower cheese, with sausages! I love it!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 7, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> It actually sounds quite nice! I think I'd try that.... although I wouldn't try any of the other fried stuff :?


Fried cheese of any kind?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 7, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> It actually sounds quite nice! I think I'd try that.... although I wouldn't try any of the other fried stuff :?
> 
> 
> I don't know if you'd call this weird or not but I just had one of my favourite meals tonight- cauliflower cheese, with sausages! I love it!


Cauliflower cheese sounds yum......but without the sausage. I'm a veg-head. I eat fish and shellfish, but no meat. I've been veg for 2 years now. I love meat, but went veg for health reasons.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 7, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > It actually sounds quite nice! I think I'd try that.... although I wouldn't try any of the other fried stuff :?
> ...


Actually yes..... There's a Greek dish called Saganaki, which is fried halloumi, and they serve it just with lemon juice..... OMG THAT'S THE BEST THING EVER!!!! We were addicted to it when we were in Corfu...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 7, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > It actually sounds quite nice! I think I'd try that.... although I wouldn't try any of the other fried stuff :?
> ...


I was veggie! I went veggie when I was 13 and lasted 4 years..... but then I was left alone with roast chicken lol, and that was that! :? 

Cauliflower cheese is like the best thing ever... and sooo easy to make! Blanch the cauliflower, make the sauce, in an oven dish, cheese on top, bake for 10mins and done! I could eat it every day lol....


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 7, 2008)

The fried cheese that we have here is either cheddar or mozzarella. Cheese curds are cheddar, and cheese sticks are mozzarella.  I'm a fatty lol


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm not a picky eater at all, but some of the foods mentioned on this thread have made me flinch!!

The strangest thing that I like to eat is...Peanut butter, lettuce, and Miracle Whip sandwiches. Sounds gross, I know. (Blame my dad. I think he's the one who started making them.) But they really are yummy!


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 8, 2008)

Deep fired ice-cream and moro bars! *drools they're sooo good I eat about one of each every year they're delicious but soooo sooo fattening but meh lol.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 8, 2008)

Bo B Bunny: Do they have fried pies at your fair?

I've ALWAYS wanted to try fried pies... gosh those sound so delicious!! Pie is one of my favorite things EVER. One of these days I want to plan out a food road trip.. and go visit tons of places just to eat specialties of the area! Fried pies, cajun, southern BBQ and mint julips, real maine blueberry pie, Goergia peach pie, elk/moose, lobster, hush puppies, etc. So I'll probably gain 10 lbs, but that's ok! LOL :biggrin2:.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 8, 2008)

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> I'm not a picky eater at all, but some of the foods mentioned on this thread have made me flinch!!
> 
> The strangest thing that I like to eat is...Peanut butter, lettuce, and Miracle Whip sandwiches. Sounds gross, I know. (Blame my dad. I think he's the one who started making them.) But they really are yummy!



Yup! You're definitely a weirdo for that food combo, hehe. (Just teasing!! No offense intended!) :biggrin2:

I've heard a lot of odd sandwich combos with peanut butter.. it's got me curious, but it _is_ hard to imagine some of them .


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 8, 2008)

*Raspberry82 wrote: *


> Bo B Bunny: Do they have fried pies at your fair?



I don't think I've heard of those. We have Elephant ears and Funnel Cakes. Those are wonderful.

Fried pies sound good too...... like what you used to get at McDonalds. They still make them at Rallys.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh yes! That was one of the other things I've never had and want to try at least once.. funnel cake! We don't have them here in the NW .


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 8, 2008)

They are good! I have made them at home. 

They are just pancake batter, run through a funnel into hot oil but you use a ring to keep it all in together. I used a skillet to cook them. Then, you take it out when it's lightly browned all over..... I put them on a paper towel to soak a bit of grease and then sift powdered sugar over them. Some people like to put cinnamin on them too but I don't. I've seen toppings like for icecream or pie on them as well.







Elephant ears are just flattened white yeast dough deep fried that same way and when you take it out you put cinnamin and sugar on them, some people first put a bit of margerine, and we sift a bit of powdered sugar on them.


----------



## BethM (Dec 8, 2008)

I like funnel cakes, but with about 1/4 of the powdered sugar that's normally on them. At the fairs here, I've seen them doused with chocolate sauce, then about half a can of whipped cream. 

Yuck.

But, if I eat very much sugar at once I feel sick. (I can't even eat a whole candy bar without feeling nauseous.)


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 8, 2008)

*LOVE THESE at the Big E.*

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> They are good! I have made them at home.
> 
> They are just pancake batter, run through a funnel into hot oil but you use a ring to keep it all in together. I used a skillet to cook them. Then, you take it out when it's lightly browned all over..... I put them on a paper towel to soak a bit of grease and then sift powdered sugar over them. Some people like to put cinnamin on them too but I don't. I've seen toppings like for icecream or pie on them as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 8, 2008)

I love white bread no crust, mayo, american cheese with Doritos.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 8, 2008)

Bo B Bunny: 


DROOOOOOL!


Hehe! Those look phenomenal! I've never have elephant ears either. I was raised on no wheat, so now that I can have it in moderation, I'm determined to try these some day. :biggrin2:

One thing that is a special goodie to me (but it totally ordinary to most other people) is lightly toasted white bread with pb and j, lol. Or Orowheat with pb and J. Since I didn't grow up with wheat bread it is extra yummy to me.

I used to love ranch doritos, they are evil good.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 8, 2008)

Does someone in your family have celiac disease?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 8, 2008)

I can feel my arteries clogging as I read this thread...

I remember now one of the most bizarre things I've had...
Pub cheese
Pickled mozzarella cheese strings in brine... more rubbery and odd and salty than I can say...

I prefer rubbery squid, thank you! Gotta love something that squeaks when you chew it


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL! 

Has anyone ever eaten one of the pickled eggs they have in local pubs? omg they look so nasty!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 8, 2008)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I prefer rubbery squid, thank you! Gotta love something that squeaks when you chew it


Do you just eat the body or do you eat the tentacles, too? I've gotten one of the suction cups from the legs stuck on the front of my teeth. That was odd.

My dad makes pickled herring every year. It smells terrible. It's basically fish chunks, vinegar, allspice, bay leaves, and canning salt (I think). I hated being at home when he has to make the brine.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 8, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *NorthernAutumn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I prefer rubbery squid, thank you! Gotta love something that squeaks when you chew it
> ...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 8, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *NorthernAutumn wrote: *
> ...



LOL!!! That smiley actually cracked me up!!! 

:roflmao:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


>


To which one, the squid or herring?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 8, 2008)

seafood antipasto with little squidy tentacles rocks my world!
I also adore octopus sushi handrolls....
mmmm... tentacles!

Also eel...
I have had a gungy pickled egg out of an old bottle at a corner store, and it tasted pretty good...:biggrin2: Need lots of salt and pepper tho...


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 8, 2008)

Solomon gundy is pickled herring dipped in sour cream, out on crackers. I managed a plate of that this summer in Lunenberg, Nova Scotia.
Note to self: sometimes, it pays to keep menu curiosity to a minimum...

I thought it would have been improved with a bit more lemon, but it wasn't as bad as I figured it would be.

Pennie, I bet you 20 bucks (Canadian:biggrin2 that you would love 90% of what we would feed you if you didn't know what it was...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 8, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> >
> ...


All of the above! but the tenticle thing..... omg that's just disgusting!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 8, 2008)

It was delicious  If you have fried squid, it tastes just like deep-fried anything else does.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 8, 2008)

IMO, calamari is better with garlic aioli, rather than marinara sauce... However, I'm not picky!
Pennie, hie thee to thine frozen section of thine supermarket, post haste!

You're missing out, woman! You've had deep fried Pepsi, for Pete's sake!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 8, 2008)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> You've had deep fried Pepsi, for Pete's sake!


And that's just gross *nibbles on a tentacle*


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 8, 2008)

Raw oysters are also da bomb.
Really interesting slippery sensation as they wiggle down your throat. A bit of horseradish shrimp sauce, squeeze of lemon, and down the hatch!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 8, 2008)

That's one seafood critter that I could never muster the stomach for. I don't know what it is, but I just hate how they look. To me, this is gross, they look like nasty phlegm in a half shell :shock:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 8, 2008)

"phlegm in a half shell, TURTLE POWER!"

Sorry... tangent.
They sure aren't an everyday kind of food... but a neat experience! I prefer oyster stew tho...

Escargot also rock my world. Mmmmm.. butter, cheese, garlic and widdle snails!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 8, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote:*


> phlegm in a half shell :shock:


LOL! I totally had to say this in my head to the theme of 'heroes in a half-shell...TURTLE POWER!!!' :biggrin2:


Never tried them, but I would be open to trying them!

The one seafood I wouldn't eat is crab/lobster....I have MASSIVE phobias of them.... Walking along Fisherman's Wharf in San Francisco was not easy! Steve's hand nearly got squeezed to death lol!! :shock:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 8, 2008)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> "phlegm in a half shell, TURTLE POWER!"


:highfive:

Great minds!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 8, 2008)

Mmm... lobster/crab... *drools* They aren't very intimidating when they're sitting on the plate, drenched in butter/lemon and staring at you while you eat their little leggies. I'm dark. Mwaha!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 8, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Mmm... lobster/crab... *drools* They aren't very intimidating when they're sitting on the plate, drenched in butter/lemon and staring at you while you eat their little leggies. I'm dark. Mwaha!








Someone decided to wave one round in bar I was in once- i ended up hiding in the toilets, hyperventilating! Then when I finally emerged, one of my friends thought it was funny to say 'it's behind you!' I promptly burst into tears and ran out of the place LOL! :? Ever since then... Can't even look at them! :shock:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 8, 2008)

Hot lobster rolls on kaiser buns, stuffed full of dead lobster drenched in butter and creamy dressing!

Way too awesome! You will not be scared of them after you eat one, Jen. Have a tail first, to get over your fear a bit.

You will never look at a lobster without drooling after...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 8, 2008)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Hot lobster rolls on kaiser buns, stuffed full of dead lobster drenched in butter and creamy dressing!
> 
> Way too awesome! You will not be scared of them after you eat one, Jen. Have a tail first, to get over your fear a bit.
> 
> You will never look at a lobster without drooling after...


If I was to ever *attempt* to try to get over my lobster fear....I couldn't do it over here! I'd have to go back to San Francisco to do it properly lol.... :biggrin2: Oh, what a shame! 

I'd like to try them..... I'd just like for them not to make me run for the hills first lol!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 8, 2008)

Ah-HA! Lobster in a can!
Not as good, mind you, but its a start... heat that up with some butter, and plenty of salt.
If you don't have any, I'd be happy to stick a can in the post for you for xmas!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 8, 2008)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Ah-HA! Lobster in a can!
> Not as good, mind you, but its a start... heat that up with some butter, and plenty of salt


You're not meant to say that! You're meant to say 'Jen, you NEED to move to San Francisco, to truly experience lobster the way it should be experienced! There is no other way! Moooooove!'


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 8, 2008)

Have them cook a shrimp up like a lobster (place it on the tiny lettuce leaf just so...). Mini claw-crackers, anyone?


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 8, 2008)

Lobsters are crayfish? My dad sets pots and they all are just full of them :shock: Once the rope got detached from the pot and I had to swim down and reattach one, couldn't get my hands near it to attach the thing coz they would blimmen snap at me and stare with their beady little eyes, was so flipping scary :bawl: 

Question, how do you deep fry pepsi or coke? And what does it look like?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 8, 2008)

Crayfish are freshwater whereas lobsters are saltwater. Shrimp are saltwater, and are like crayfish. Lobsters are so much tastier!


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 8, 2008)

Bo B Bunny i've tried pickled eggs and their GREAT. 

 I love it. 

And the 'Elephant ears' Are called Beaver Tails here.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 8, 2008)

*PepnFluff wrote: *


> Lobsters are crayfish? My dad sets pots and they all are just full of them :shock: Once the rope got detached from the pot and I had to swim down and reattach one, couldn't get my hands near it to attach the thing coz they would blimmen snap at me and stare with their beady little eyes, was so flipping scary :bawl:



That right there is the reason I can never ever go near the sea again!!!! :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 8, 2008)

We used to go wading around in rivers to catch crayfish in little nets. You just put a net behind them, wiggle your fingers near their claws and they scoot back into the net. Then, you just grab them out of the net (pinch behind their arms) and throw 'em in a bucket. I've never eaten one, we just used them for bass fishing.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Does someone in your family have celiac disease?




Nope, no celiacs. Thank goodness! When my Mom was pregnant with me, she developed an intolerance to wheat gluten and dairy. So I guess I got a little bit of the wheat intolerance too. So I can eat it occasionally fine, but couldn't eat it every day with every meal or my stomach would hurt after doing that awhile. 

All the other gluten grains are fine, though. I eat rye and oat bread constantly :biggrin2:.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 9, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> We used to go wading around in rivers to catch crayfish in little nets. You just put a net behind them, wiggle your fingers near their claws and they scoot back into the net. Then, you just grab them out of the net (pinch behind their arms) and throw 'em in a bucket. I've never eaten one, we just used them for bass fishing.



Crawfish are real yummy. I've fished for them too and it's fun! I've never been Bass fishing, but I want to someday! Crabbing is fun too, although someone else has to cook them, lol.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

*So it's sort of a celiac thing but not fully the disease. That's weird.*

*Raspberry82 wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Does someone in your family have celiac disease?
> ...


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 9, 2008)

Calamari is one of my favourite foods! I annoys me how people won't eat it just because its squid. If they didn't know, they would probably love it! 

I love Spanish food. Their seafood paellas and tortillas are yummy. I have a tortilla like once a week! 

I also like boquerones, they are sardiney kinda things, sliced longways and put in vinegar and salty stuff. They are so good!







Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Raspberry82 wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > We used to go wading around in rivers to catch crayfish in little nets. You just put a net behind them, wiggle your fingers near their claws and they scoot back into the net. Then, you just grab them out of the net (pinch behind their arms) and throw 'em in a bucket. I've never eaten one, we just used them for bass fishing.
> ...


Yay! Someone else calls it "crabbing"! We always called catching crayfish "crabbing" because my older half-sisters were too stupid to listen to their little nerdy sister with the coke-bottle glasses (me!) that they weren't crabs, but were crustaceans, though. Not kidding, you could point out any fish/dinosaur and I could name it when I was a kid (marine fishes, too!). I even knew Latin names! I still know a few 

Bass fishing isn't that exciting (minus when they jump out of the water). I've actually found that I get bored while fishing. I used to go EVERY weekend with my dad. Opening Day is actually a holiday in my house *rolls eyes* Want me to prove it? Two of my parent's vehicles have fishy license plates. The one on their Corolla is "IGOFISH" and the other one on my dad's new stupid truck is "F1SHMAN". My dad has two boats (which he wants to sell both and get one intermediate one) and a four-wheeler that is covered in fish stickers. I love fish, but am picky about commercial ones because I always got home-cooked fishies. My grandpa (dad's dad) even has a barrel to make his own smoked fish in. Yummy! I think it's funny when they leave the little fish heads on!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

*Lucky *for me I can't eat squid or any other seafood - no fish, no crustaceans, no nothing like that - it makes me puke at the very least..... break out in hives...... throat closes up....... 

:dunno


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

My mum is allergic to shrimp. That's it. Nothing else from the water. AND, it's only certain kinds of shrimp. It depends on where they were caught, too. Odd?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 9, 2008)

Yum to calamari, shrimp, lobster, crab, octopus......anything that comes out of the water. Conch anyone? When I was down in the Bahamas I live on conch - conch sandwiches, conch fritters, fried conch, etc. It is so funny when you order conch in a restaurant down there. A few minutes after placing your order you hear pounding coming from the kitchen. That's the cook tenderizing the conch.


----------



## BethM (Dec 9, 2008)

My sister-in-law says she's allergic to shrimp, but I've seen her eat things at a restaurant that I *know* had shrimp in them!!! She will also eat things that formerly had shrimp but she picks out and puts on my plate. (Then she eats the food that was cooked with the shrimp in it, with her utensils that just touched the shrimp.) I don't understand why she can't say she just doesn't like it. Also, she sometimes claims to be allergic to all fish/seafood, and other times she will eat salmon and tuna. She even begs to go have sushi with us, but then just sits there looking dejected because she "can't" eat anything except the tamago (egg) ones. Weirdo.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

I can eat the chicken from Long John Silvers (if I want to die of a heart attack but that's another health update...) but I will get hives and sometimes my throat gets tight. It got really bad the last time so I haven't had it in a while. The kids hate me LOL! My son LOVES their food and my daughter really likes their chicken. They can go, but I won't.

My allergies to seafood got worse as I got older. I used to eat tuna salad and shrimp. I loved tuna salad and still get a craving for it now and then but can't take a chance. 

When it first came to us that I was allergic, I was getting nautious and feeling weird and itchy. I had always sort of not liked eating fish because I always ended up sick for some reason. Talking to the doc, we realized why.

Then, it got worse with the throat and hives and I had to give it up. I was allergic to yeast as a child and got horrible huge hives every day. Now, I don't have that allergy which is great since I love bread! but I cannot cook with yeast - I kill the live yeast.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

Anyone ever had a geoduck? It's pronounced "gooey-duck". They look... interesting? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geoduck I don't think I'd try one lol


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 9, 2008)

It would be awful if I developed shellfish allergies. I don't eat meat, so seafood is all I eat.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> It would be awful if I developed shellfish allergies. I don't eat meat, so seafood is all I eat.


How delicious! 

You're lucky. My boyfriend won't eat fish often, if ever, so I don't get fish/seafood anymore. He can deal with fish, but no shellfish whatsoever.


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 9, 2008)

Seafood is my favourite. I remember having a barbeque once in our street and my Dad had been diving the day before and caught a lobster. That was the first time I had it, its so tasty! I also love salmon, tuna... everything. I go up to the fish counter at the supermarket and just stare at it dribbling. I love holding fillets of fish too, like a big fillet of salmon. Its weird because lots of people are grossed out my fish (I just don't get why!) whereas I'm competley obsessed with it.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

It freaked Will out when he found out that I know how to clean fish and fillet them. I used to go fishing all the time! You would think I would have learned how somewhere along the line!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 9, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Anyone ever had a geoduck? It's pronounced "gooey-duck". They look... interesting? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geoduck I don't think I'd try one lol



I've never had it, but would like to try it. I'm always willing to try something once. Doesn't this recipe sound yummy:

GEODUCK AGLIO OLIO
Printed from COOKS.COM



Geoduck siphon
Garlic
Olive oil
Cerraro peppers
Fettucini
Grated Parmesan cheese

Boil fettucini "al dente." Saute lightly in olive oil geoduck siphon cut into strips 1 x 1/4 x 1/4 inch with 3 or 4 cloves garlic, chopped and 2 peppers, chopped. Toss cooked pasta with olive oil and 2 tablespoons Parmesan cheese. Serve pasta topped with geoduck.


----------



## MissBinky (Dec 9, 2008)

Seafood is the best and the tentacles are the best part. I too love the rubbery texture. I've heard though that if they are rubbery it's cause it's overcooked? Personally, I prefer it a bit overcooked, I don't like it mooshy. I mean the squeakiness is the best :biggrin2:

Now I've seen some pretty interesting sandwhich combos on here... I'll have to check some of them out. Chips in sandwhiches are great. Hehe.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 9, 2008)

Crisp sandwiches are the best!!!! Cheese and onion crisps with very thinly sliced cheddar.... YUM!!


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *So it's sort of a celiac thing but not fully the disease. That's weird.*
> 
> *Raspberry82 wrote: *
> 
> ...



Lol, yeah. It is weird . And weird that it is just with wheat gluten/protein whatever and not any other kind. For all I know it could magically dissapear one of these days *hopes!* :biggrin2:. I don't eat it much mainly because I want the intolerance to remain mild forever.. hah.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 9, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Raspberry82 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> ...



Oh my gosh, home smoked fish is the BEST EVER. My bf's grandpa smokes his own salmon and it is just to die for good. I could eat home smoked salmon for weeks and be in heaven :biggrin2:.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 9, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Anyone ever had a geoduck? It's pronounced "gooey-duck". They look... interesting? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geoduck I don't think I'd try one lol



They sell these at the Asian market down the street from us! I love that store.. I just gawk at every weirdo thing in there which is basically everything, lol. They look like gigantic 1 foot long clams with 2 inch thick foot sticking out of their shells. I here they're yummy, just like clams, but haven't worked up the courage to try one yet. 

Forgot to mention, the ones at the Asian market are all alive hanging out in big open water tanks that you can reach into.. pretty crazy . I always feel to weird about getting something alive and having to kill it for dinner, lol eep. 

Why I can't clean fish either. Cook it, yes. Clean it and kill it, nopes.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

I prefer to have the dirty work done by someone else. I know how to do it, but that doesn't mean that I want to! lol


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 9, 2008)

I LOVE smoked salmon!! I could eat it all day..... YUM

I went out for my best friend's birthday last week and had it as a starter- just with rocket and lemon juice, but I swear there was pretty much a whole salmon there!:biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

When my dad gets a big salmon while fishing and wants to have it for a party, he'll have it smoked. Then, he serves the whole fish (skin, fins, head & all). The plate is like this: there is curly green lettuce under the fish, which is laying on its side. The belly is cut open, and there are cuts around the "neck". He takes the eyes out and puts cherry tomatoes in their place. So when people want to eat some of the fish, they pull back the top fillet (skin and all) and pull out the bit of meat that they want, then cover the fishy back up. It sounds gross, but it's very good.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

So who knew that when I had pickles and bread for dinner...... we'd have a 7 page thread about this sort of thing LOL! 

It's really interesting tho..... I keep seeing you all with a tenticle sucked to your front teeth!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

It wasn't the whole tentacle, just one of the little suckers. It looked funny, like my tooth had a wart or something


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

Makes me think of Jim Carrey for some reason LOL!


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 9, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> If you have fried squid, it tastes just like deep-fried anything else does.


My father in law always wants to go to this one restaurant because they serve deep fried squid as an appetizer.







The squidis the dish with the lemons. It is quite tender and not that rubbery. And yes Bo, that is a fish, lobster, and crab ... they were alive just ten minutes before been served.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

Stan........ EWWWWWWWWWWWW

*hurl*


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Stan........ EWWWWWWWWWWWW


Next time I go to a restaurant, I should take a picture of the fish tanks that hold all the crabs, lobsters and fish. :biggrin2:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 9, 2008)

Stan, that fish is too awesome! I've had it Thai-style with the almost-salsa of tomato, chilies and lemongrass.
The squid is making my mouth water....
I wish we had a really top-notch asian place around here... There's one in the middle of town, but the prices are wild! I've got to start cooking more seriously!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

Those tanks depress me like no other. I prefer to think that they just grew the lobster on a plant or something. I can handle it if it was dead before I ordered it, but staring at a lobster in a tank with their cute little eye-stalks and sending it to its doom is too much for my little brain.


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't know how you guys can love like all seafood:shock: Come live at my fathers and consume all of my share please Its always just crayfish, bluenose, gurnard, scallops, tua tuas, pipis and mussels:yuck I can cook the crayfish though:biggrin2: apparently its very yummy hehe. Jen chip sandwhichs are delicious! you get the hot chips put em in white bread and drizzle with tomato sauce *drools.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Those tanks depress me like no other. I prefer to think that they just grew the lobster on a plant or something.


Oh found a picture I took in November.







Those are just holding tanks. The live seafood is brought in daily so they don't actually live and grow in them. I believe they are flown in from Vancouver.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 9, 2008)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Stan, that fish is too awesome! I've had it Thai-style with the almost-salsa of tomato, chilies and lemongrass.
> The squid is making my mouth water....
> I wish we had a really top-notch asian place around here... There's one in the middle of town, but the prices are wild! I've got to start cooking more seriously!


Mmmmmmmm.......that sounds so good. I love Thai food. The squid is making my mouth water too. I do have some frozen calamari that I may just have to heat up for dinner!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 9, 2008)

OOOh! Grab some chopped garlic, lemon juice, and whisk it into miracle whip or mayo to make aioli (to taste). I don't do mine with the whole adding egg and oil to blender; too messy and long...
YOu'll love it!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

You all are just sick!



I'll stay with my pickles and bread thankyouverymuch


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

Haha, you're weird


----------



## BethM (Dec 10, 2008)

I loooooove salmon. Yum. I'm eating more fish now that I'm cutting back on meats. Mostly, I can only afford tuna or tilapia. (I make a mean salmon bisque!) I pass on things that still have the head. Ick.

I used to like lobster, though I can't afford it much, and now I don't want to eat it. I heard a thing on the radio (a nifty science-y show called RadioLab) about how lobsters can pretty much live forever, barring disease, disaster, or being caught, and will keep growing forever, so now I just feel a little guilty about eating them. (The biggest lobster on record was 44 pounds, and 41 inches long! :shock

I saw an episode of Dirty Jobs where Mike Rowe caught geoducks, it was really freaky and I don't think I could ever eat that!


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 10, 2008)

DROOL. 


This thread is making me so hungry! LOL.

I always wanted to try Rocket and Cockels if i ever go to England! I wonder if Rocket tastes like our arugula.

Fries on a sandwich with tomato sauce? Wow. I bet that's good!

I think my all time favorite sandwich is a Croque Monsieurs.. french grilled ham sandwich with mustard, gruyere cheese, parmesan, and topped with a bachamel sauce (white sauce of milk, flour, cheese, and butter). The ultimate french bomb of calories in a sandwich but SO GOOD!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

*BethM wrote: *


> The biggest lobster on record was 44 pounds, and 41 inches long! :shock:
> 
> I saw an episode of Dirty Jobs where Mike Rowe caught geoducks, it was really freaky and I don't think I could ever eat that!


As far as that lobster comment goes... My response is, "BRING ON THE LEMONY BUTTER!"

*ahem*

I saw that episode of Dirty Jobs, too. They look... interesting. I liked the part when he was with that lady and they were cutting up the geoduck. His witty little comments were priceless!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah, rocket is the same thing! I had arugula over in San Francisco and it tasted the same at least  I loooooove rocket!

I went out for dinner with my mum last night, and we went to  this place  It's just opened up in Bristol, and does the most fantastic eastern-asian food. Look at the menu online and I dare you not to feel hungry!  We had vegetable tempura, sesame prawn skewers, and then I had Pho Xao Bo, which was a Vietnamese dish with noodles, rump steak, lemongrass mint and coriander (cilantro to you guys!).... OMG YUMMY!!!! I sooooo wanna go there again...... The wine was nice as well, and a cute waiter! 


As for the smoked salmon, you guys made me want it so much I sent Steve out for it, and had it with rocket, and made my own lemon mayo (the cheats way- just added lemon juice to mayonnaise lol)- Sooooo nice!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 10, 2008)

That menu looks fantastic. YUMMY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 10, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *BethM wrote: *
> 
> 
> > The biggest lobster on record was 44 pounds, and 41 inches long! :shock:
> ...



Lol! Ditto with the butter :devil


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> You all are just sick!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stay with my pickles and bread thankyouverymuch



Agreeed.

:biggrin2:


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 10, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I went out for dinner with my mum last night, and we went to  this place  It's just opened up in Bristol, and does the most fantastic eastern-asian food. Look at the menu online and I dare you not to feel hungry!  We had vegetable tempura, sesame prawn skewers, and then I had Pho Xao Bo, which was a Vietnamese dish with noodles, rump steak, lemongrass mint and coriander (cilantro to you guys!).... OMG YUMMY!!!! I sooooo wanna go there again...... The wine was nice as well, and a cute waiter!


I saw your Facebook status argument with your friend about that! Looks tasty. Kinda reminds me of this restaurant called Dim T  near me. We went there fr my birthday. Yummy... and cheap!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 10, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I went out for dinner with my mum last night, and we went to  this place  It's just opened up in Bristol, and does the most fantastic eastern-asian food. Look at the menu online and I dare you not to feel hungry!  We had vegetable tempura, sesame prawn skewers, and then I had Pho Xao Bo, which was a Vietnamese dish with noodles, rump steak, lemongrass mint and coriander (cilantro to you guys!).... OMG YUMMY!!!! I sooooo wanna go there again...... The wine was nice as well, and a cute waiter!
> ...


I know... how dare he say Wagamama's is better lol!  Saying that, I've not actually been to Wagamama's before... but I hear that Tompopo is better!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 10, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Looks tasty. Kinda reminds me of this restaurant called Dim T  near me. We went there fr my birthday. Yummy... and cheap!
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


That place looks great! I could almost smell the food lol


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 10, 2008)

How about a little trip down memory lane, back to the last Depression?

White sugar Sandwiches rock my socks.
White bread, margerine, micro for 5 seconds, sprinkle white sugar, roll and eat.

Really bad, but so good! Staple of 1930s childhood.

ETA: becuz I just had to have one 5 minutes ago... still as good as I remember from grandparents!


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 10, 2008)

The weirdest food I have had is a tofu sandwhich thing at my friends' house. They were nasty! They had like huge chunks of tofu on them, and this weird sauce thingy that was _very yummy_ as my friend put it. But I didn't like it at all.

And I know some of you on here like tofu, but to me, I don't like it at all. Haha weird food to me.. 

Karlee


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Raspberry82 wrote: *


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm not a picky eater at all, but some of the foods mentioned on this thread have made me flinch!!
> ...


Ya, I know, it is strange. But you have your creamy peanut butter, and cool miracle whip, and the crunchy lettuce (LOTS of lettuce!)....it's just good!


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 11, 2008)

Peanuts are one of those amazingly adaptive flavors.. can be sweet, spicy, or savory and still be yummy. Like pb, banana, and honey.. or thai peanut sauce.. or chinese peanut chicken.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 11, 2008)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> How about a little trip down memory lane, back to the last Depression?
> White sugar Sandwiches rock my socks.


Wow, I haven't had that since my childhood days. We would use eagle brand milk on our bread.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 11, 2008)

*FallingStar wrote: *


> The weirdest food I have had is a tofu sandwhich thing at my friends' house.


We have tofu in our dishes, but I never tried tofu sandwiches or burgers before. :carrot


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 11, 2008)

I've had BBQ tofu sandwich before.. tofu sandwiches are pretty popular in portland. I'd have to say that is the only way I really like tofu, marinated, grilled, and slathered in BBQ. Hehe. Or tofu pudding.. mix 1 pkg tofu with a tofu pudding mix pack and voila, it tastes like chocolate or vanilla mousse. Mmm. I'm wary of eating soy much though.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> You all are just sick!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stay with my pickles and bread thankyouverymuch


:shock:I am with you. That fish looks funny.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 12, 2008)

Right now, I am having an uncooked pasta snack. Will says it's gross, but it's just uncooked noodles. *crunch crunch*


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 12, 2008)

Like hard packaged uncooked pasta? Hah. How do you chew it? Sooomebody is an oddball. :biggrin2::whistling Just kidding Kelly. I've munched uncooked noodles before, well like 1, when I'm impatiently waiting for the rest to cook they're not bad, but hard to chew!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 12, 2008)

I just eat them right out of the box. I only grab a small handful, because that's all my teeth can handle! lol I like the little rotini ones, and small shells. Those aren't too bad on the teeth.


----------



## BethM (Dec 12, 2008)

Whenever I make ramen noodles, I always eat the little noodle "crumbs" at the bottom of the pack. Once I was describing the flavor of something to my husband as "just like dry ramen noodles." He thought I was crazy.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 13, 2008)

(warning: The following pictures may be unsuitable for the squeamish or if you dont like frogs, spiders or beetles )





Frog Juice :shock: I just found this 






People in peru put live frogs into extractors and make "Frog juice". They belive that it will make them stronger.

Deep fried tarantulas. 




An expensive dish made up of spiders, salads and tequila/pepper lime sauce. Yum, huh?

Fried diving beetles.






Weird? :?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 13, 2008)

HA! I know that feeling!  I like the noodles from the Mac & Cheese boxes... I tried telling Will what the difference was, and he just looked at me. Didn't say anything, just stared.

EDIT: You snuck that post in while I was still typing mine! Those beetles look funny!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 13, 2008)

kherrmann3 wrote:


> EDIT: You snuck that post in while I was still typing mine!Â  Those beetles look funny!



lol, some people actually keep them as pets :?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 13, 2008)

How cute! ^_^


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 13, 2008)

I like the little fuzzy legs


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 14, 2008)

OMG at the frog thing, EWW. 

:vomit:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 19, 2009)

Anyone recognize this? 








It's whats underneath the crab. Some people really enjoy scooping it out and eating it. Very high in fat and guaranteed to shrink the blood flow in your arteries.

Here is another link that was similar tothis topic...

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=43872&forum_id=5&jump_to=587174#top


----------



## Floppy Puff-Puff (Feb 19, 2009)

I ate roasted tarantula in Belize, and quite frankly, I get a craving for it every now and then.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, first - the micro toast wasn't microwaved in the 30's! LOL but my mom used to make MILK TOAST? and it was toast, cinn. and sugar with milk poored over it..... eww.

Ya'll are still sick! no frogs and bugs and Stan!!! :Xthat's gross!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm going out for supper tomorrow. :hbunnysmell:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 19, 2009)

:nerves1


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 19, 2009)

NZminilops wrote:


> HEATHENS!! Marmite is revolting, it's vegemite all the way here .



Marmite is for AUSSIES!


x


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 19, 2009)

oh wait i just realised... its the 9th page already...

and i was reading.. the first..


OOoops...


*hides*


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 19, 2009)

MyLOVEABLES!! wrote:


> NZminilops wrote:
> 
> 
> > HEATHENS!! Marmite is revolting, it's vegemite all the way here .
> ...



Are you a secret aussie! Vegemite is australian! Marmite is true blue Kiwiness bro.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 20, 2009)

PepnFluff wrote:


> MyLOVEABLES!! wrote:
> 
> 
> > NZminilops wrote:
> ...




oh shi*

my bad sorry... sore feet cn defo make a different in someone's day lol!!!!!!

but i prefer vege mite sorry i'll go fly to aussie now...


x


----------

